# The Govednik Affair



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.angelplace.net/usca/GovednikAffair.pdf


Jim Engel


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I can't believe this is still going on.... What a sham.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I understand that the final private investigator/toxicology/necropsy report will be released any day now. It will prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that Hex was kidnapped by a Mexican drug cartel and injected with Crystal Meth made by the guy on Breaking Bad. The body was then dumped in the field across the street where it was hidden from view with a Klingon
cloaking device for the next three weeks.

The action by the UScA judges committee only addressed part of the problem. Jim Engel is right. UScA's credibility is on the line.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> I can't believe this is still going on.... What a sham.


I was one of many duped by this bullshit, sure leaves a sour taste in my mouth. 

Any one can make a mistake and lose a dog after all we are all human and can make mistakes, but the lies and deceit that went on with this is more than shameful bordering on criminal intent.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dog people are crazy...love the drama its hysterical... almost as good as the movie Ted...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dog people are crazy...love the drama its hysterical... almost as good as the movie Ted...


"almost"


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Ok Ok funnier...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Ok Ok funnier...


no way...Ted rocked..just had to watch Flash Gordon with the 14 yr old here....it was actually on ATT on demand for free lol....he never even heard of it..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

That is so funny...made me go out out and buy it for my kids...they loved as much as I did when I was a kid...we were singing the theme song all christmas day...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> That is so funny...made me go out out and buy it for my kids...they loved as much as I did when I was a kid...we were singing the theme song all christmas day...


my lines are

"Savior of the Universe!"
and
"He'll save every one of us!"

I do a terrible Freddie Mercury, but it went over well...

the 14 yr old did not like it very much, but that is understandable since we just watched The Dark Knight Rises before watching it..lol


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I got Blazing Saddles on DVD for Christmas. Gonna introduce the kids to Mongo and crew tonight. That stuff never gets old for me, we will see if the kids get it.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Candygram for Mongo! Candygram for Mongo!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I got Blazing Saddles on DVD for Christmas. Gonna introduce the kids to Mongo and crew tonight. That stuff never gets old for me, we will see if the kids get it.


Excuuuuuse me....while I whip this out.....:-o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYlDbv7MqE8


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Candygram for Mongo! Candygram for Mongo!


and
http://www.hark.com/clips/jgfsnhxtwp-has-anybody-got-a-dime



Geoff Empey said:


> I got Blazing Saddles on DVD for Christmas. Gonna introduce the kids to Mongo and crew tonight. That stuff never gets old for me, we will see if the kids get it.


I call that a really good present!


I looooove that movie. That one and Young Frankenstein .....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What? Do you guys sit around and watch TV all day?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> What? Do you guys sit around and watch TV all day?





I'm old. Lots of movies (in theaters and on the TV) in my past. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah jest messin' with ya. I started reading the WDF from work. I found it was the only way I'd take a break and it worked pretty well to reduce the stress level/break up the day. 

Now, I am just killing a few minutes in between getting ready for another haul out to the creek. I counted and think I've put on about 300 miles across that trail over the past 10 days. At least it warmed up though.


----------



## Theresa MacDonald (Nov 2, 2009)

Does Any One Care For The Truth,
Or Is That Just An After Thougtht

Like A Breath Mint


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Theresa MacDonald said:


> Does Any One Care For The Truth,
> Or Is That Just An After Thougtht
> 
> Like A Breath Mint


I care...

What is this truth that you are eluding to?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

What about the Money everyone donated to help find Hex, then Help find Hex's killer.... Dude there was a bunch of money collected from good people only trying to help a guy who cried wolf. 

I think if the UScA does not do anything, We can. Just do not enter a trial he's judging. He can't be a Judge if there are no dogs to judge.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I am rarely ever interested in matters of this type. But assuming that this was fabricated what possible motivation did he have for doing so? Was this a situation he really beleived to have taken place or was it a matter of wild speculation that took on a life of its own. One he couldn't back his way out of?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I am rarely ever interested in matters of this type. But assuming that this was fabricated what possible motivation did he have for doing so? Was this a situation he really beleived to have taken place or was OT a matter of wild speculation that took on a life of its own. One he couldn't back his way out of?


I kinda followed it.. I think it was assumed, and then took on a life of its own...

Kinda how I see it..

I cant imagine that he knew the dog was down the street dead in the ditch and then proceeded to do all that....


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I think it was a case of way too much self importance

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I am rarely ever interested in matters of this type. But assuming that this was fabricated what possible motivation did he have for doing so? Was this a situation he really beleived to have taken place or was OT a matter of wild speculation that took on a life of its own. One he couldn't back his way out of?



At the time Hex went missing members of MSSV (the club that Govdenik was a member) were investigating charges that Al misused the club credit card. A civil suit was filed and a lot of people think that Al attempted to divert attention from that problem and pointed the finger at certain club members for Hex's disappearance.
The main reason that UScA finally put his license back to probationary status was threatening and obscene voice mails that Al left on some member(s) phones. I know these exist because I've heard them .

I think Jim Engel lays out a pretty convincing detailed argument. Hopefully the new UScA administration will thoroughly investigate all the charges and deal with all the
individuals who abused their offices and positions of trust.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> I think it was a case of way too much self importance
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


What does this mean? I am not trying to be deliberately obtuse. But I am not on who assigns that kind of value to myself so that's a difficult concept for me to grasp.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I think it was a case of way too much self importance
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


BINGO Give that man a cigar
Power Corrupts


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

James Downey said:


> What about the Money everyone donated to help find Hex, then Help find Hex's killer.... Dude there was a bunch of money collected from good people only trying to help a guy who cried wolf.
> 
> I think if the UScA does not do anything, We can. Just do not enter a trial he's judging. He can't be a Judge if there are no dogs to judge.


You know I donated $20 it was nothing at the time I was horrified and felt so bad as someone stealing a high comp dog out of jealousy I wouldn't put it past people. I as well as many others jumped in feet first to help. I'm sure lots of people donated those $20 add up. Like I said I don't care about the money. But I do care about all of us getting duped and effectively being defrauded. 

It may not be in the sanctioning body's mandate or even in their jurisdiction to impose a penalty. So I wouldn't uphold them to do anything. No matter there is no credibility with a judge that blatantly lies not just to his peers but to the whole sporting community. So I have a funny feeling you are right, there will be little or no dogs to judge.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

James Downey said:


> What about the Money everyone donated to help find Hex, then Help find Hex's killer.... Dude there was a bunch of money collected from good people only trying to help a guy who cried wolf.
> 
> I think if the UScA does not do anything, We can. Just do not enter a trial he's judging. He can't be a Judge if there are no dogs to judge.


I am so glad I never believed this shit in the first place.. what an insane, MASS, blind following of people it took on though. There were literally THOUSANDS, probably close to, if not more than 5 figures, donated to this "cause".

I will NEVER enter a trial he is judging and I seriously hope UScA does something about it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> I am so glad I never believed this shit in the first place.. what an insane, MASS, blind following of people it took on though. There were literally THOUSANDS, probably close to, if not more than 5 figures, donated to this "cause".
> 
> I will NEVER enter a trial he is judging and I seriously hope UScA does something about it.


Before I knew any details I was trying to get people to chill out and not assume foul play was involved. But like you said it took on a life of it's own (with Al and his followers fanning
the flames :-( ) Some of the posts (especially on the FB page) detailing what "they" would do with the perpetrators were scary. Last I heard the reward fund (over seen by Al's brother Jeff and his Vet) was at ~ $8K but I suspect it is over $10K
Supposedly anyone who donated was going to be offered a refund if requested. Then they said they'd donate it to an appropriate GSD charity. Neither has happened as far as I know. I'm afraid this reward fund is just the tip of the iceberg.
Travel expenses are supposed to help club official off set the cost of doing their jobs, NOT to pay for the family to go on a European vacation on the UScA and/or AWDF dime.
Hopefully the whole situation is being investigated and all the books audited? In the meantime I agree with you and James and Geoff, trialing under Al Govednik is not something I would even consider at this time.
Al has been mandated to write a letter of apology to be posted on the UScA website. What he says and how he says it will go a long way to showing if he is really repentant and willing to make amends or we'll get more of the same old same old excuses and diversion?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Al has been mandated to write a letter of apology to be posted on the UScA website. What he says and how he says it will go a long way to showing if he is really repentant and willing to make amends or we'll get more of the same old same old excuses and diversion?


Well that is more than what I would expect any organization to do in those circumstances. Though they do have to uphold their members ethics and morale convictions in any penalties imposed. It should all be written in their bylaws what they can do when a person that is in a supposedly morally upholding position as a judge, acts like that. You'd think that being in the position that he is in he'd either impose a self imposed sabbatical or resign out right, with an apology to gain some credibility. But now knowing the history of it all and the people involved and the longer it goes on it is just more squidding and diversion.


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dog people are crazy...love the drama its hysterical... almost as good as the movie Ted...


This is comical and ridiculous.

The only thing I gain from it is to be sure to keep my dog out of the road. Did everyone read the necropsy report included in Engel's post? The dog's injuries were catastrophic. What a horriible end.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm amazed there are still people defending and making excuses for this behavior? They see nothing wrong with a UScA Judge misusing (allegedly) a club credit card and try to claim that a directed verdict for the defendant based on legal technicalities is "proof"? They're still trying to sell the stolen, beaten, murdered dog is the face of overwhelming evidences and official reports to the contrary. They don't seem to have a problem with accusing your former club members with stealing your dog, to the police, media and on the Internet. They don't have a problem with soliciting donations under false pretenses and not proving any promised accounting a year later? Still waiting for the promised Lab results, new necropsy and private investigator reports that will "prove" the ludicrous beaten, drugged and dumped across the street 2 weeks later scenario . What's even more pathetic is when they can answer any legitimate question (often based on information from their own Official Hex website) they resort to 
personal attacks having nothing to do with the topic and one liners. After a number of vile posts they wind up getting the thread shut down. It's amazing how many gullible people there are in the sport.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

And this is how people invest their time within any given day...


----------

